# Sigelei 20w



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Finally the Sigelei 20W hits the shores of SA! Thanks Vape King!
http://www.vapeking.co.za/sigelei-20w-mod.html

It's a very pretty device and the menu system is really simple... the Nautilus looks real good on top as well!

It's heavy... 252g with Nautilus vs SVD 225g with Nautilus. It's slightly shorter than the SVD but looks a million times classier than the SVD...




The 20W is not cheap... it's R1,899 so pretty much more than double most other electronic mods... I wanted one not only because it's the new new thing but because I just love my Sigelei Zmax... and the 20W is not disappointing... the quality is brilliant!

I'm still not sure when I will ever vape at 20W but I'm really happy with the device... it's class!

As always this was a first impression review and I'll come back and comment once I've used it for a week or so.

Here is Rip's Review

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

Super Rob - thanks for sharing your initial impressions.
Sure does look classy.
Looking forward to your views after a bit of use. I.e. if there is anything you really like about using it - and anything you find irritating.

It is quite a steep price though - so it better be good


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Silver said:


> It is quite a steep price though - so it better be good



It is good Hi Ho... I have been using it all day and it feels solid and the build quality is perfect! My other bug bear with devices is rattles... and this one appears to be engineered perfectly... even the fire button doesn't rattle and has a good feel to it.

Yes you can get some perfectly good other Mods much cheaper that do the job... but that's also like saying you can go shopping in a beetle or a Mercedes... they both do the job but the one is so much nicer to drive in. 

But it's early days and I'm still filled with the emotion of new Vape Mail so lets see how we go over the next few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Push it to 20W's rob

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Push it to 20W's rob


Don't you mean tilt it to 20w ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ET (10/4/14)

rob, go google rip trippers abyss coil. he says that coil only starts grafting properly from 15W and UP. plus you get to play with powertools and if you don't have SS mesh, i'll pass you some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (10/4/14)

I want it, but it's soooo pricey, but i want it. ugh, i really don't wanna spend R1899 right now, but it's a 20w mod, but it's soooo much money. think i'll watch the rip trippers review before i do anything (but i'm pretty damn sure he's going to say good things!) nooooo, just let me keep my money dammit!

@Rob Fisher what batteries are you using in the sigelei 20w? It doesn't include a battery like the eViC does, does it?


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> I want it, but it's soooo pricey, but i want it. ugh, i really don't wanna spend R1899 right now, but it's a 20w mod, but it's soooo much money. think i'll watch the rip trippers review before i do anything (but i'm pretty damn sure he's going to say good things!) nooooo, just let me keep my money dammit!
> 
> @Rob Fisher what batteries are you using in the sigelei 20w? It doesn't include a battery like the eViC does, does it?


Dude I would say wait for the 722 to come out, that is a 22w device or even better yet Rip said that they are releasing a SX 350 mod which will go up to 30w in a month or 2.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (10/4/14)

@BhavZ you do make some good points. On the other hand 22W doesn't seem like a big enough jump to justify waiting, 30W sure, but the 20W is out now, sure they say the 30W is coming, a month or two sure, but it could easily turn out to be 6months+ before we get it in our hands, and how high will the price be?!? if the 20W is already R1899, I don't know how keen I would be if it's let's say R2500 for a 30W!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @BhavZ you do make some good points. On the other hand 22W doesn't seem like a big enough jump to justify waiting, 30W sure, but the 20W is out now, sure they say the 30W is coming, a month or two sure, but it could easily turn out to be 6months+ before we get it in our hands, and how high will the price be?!? if the 20W is already R1899, I don't know how keen I would be if it's let's say R2500 for a 30W!



A hear you dude, all I am suggesting is dont be too hasty to pull the trigger when something bigger maybe on the way in just a couple of months. I would say research the new mods that are going to be released and then decide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Push it to 20W's rob



I did! A bit too high for VM Menthol Ice in a Nautilus!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

denizenx said:


> rob, go google rip trippers abyss coil. he says that coil only starts grafting properly from 15W and UP. plus you get to play with powertools and if you don't have SS mesh, i'll pass you some



That is so above my pay grade @denizenx! It will have to wait till we get together and play!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> I want it, but it's soooo pricey, but i want it. ugh, i really don't wanna spend R1899 right now, but it's a 20w mod, but it's soooo much money. think i'll watch the rip trippers review before i do anything (but i'm pretty damn sure he's going to say good things!) nooooo, just let me keep my money dammit!
> 
> @Rob Fisher what batteries are you using in the sigelei 20w? It doesn't include a battery like the eViC does, does it?



I'm using AW 200mah's and no it doesn't come with a battery!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @BhavZ you do make some good points. On the other hand 22W doesn't seem like a big enough jump to justify waiting, 30W sure, but the 20W is out now, sure they say the 30W is coming, a month or two sure, but it could easily turn out to be 6months+ before we get it in our hands, and how high will the price be?!? if the 20W is already R1899, I don't know how keen I would be if it's let's say R2500 for a 30W!



That was my point exactly! I hate waiting for anything... I'm very happy I got one and it is by far better than all the other Mods I have without question... whether it's worth x2+more than others... not sure... I guess it depends on peoples point of view... but after playing with it for a day for me it's worth it. So far there is nothing I don't like about it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Well it's been a full day with my 20W and I do love it... I think it's worth the outlay... it's a class mod and been driving the Nautilus like a star that it is! Going through my Mods I have to say the Sigelei's are the stand out mods for me... they are quality devices! Makes me wanna go find a Legend so I can complete the set!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

The other thing I really smaak about the 20W is the battery indicator that shows every time you fire...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

One pain in the rear end that I never mentioned with this device is that when you change batteries it doesn't remember your setting and resets the power to it's standard 10W. Most of my other electronic mods do remember the settings if you change the battery fast enough.

But the screen and the whole device otherwise is simply awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/4/14)

I agree other then that it's awesome. I use mine every evening and this also my only gripe

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> One pain in the rear end that I never mentioned with this device is that when you change batteries it doesn't remember your setting and resets the power to it's standard 10W. Most of my other electronic mods do remember the settings if you change the battery fast enough.
> 
> But the screen and the whole device otherwise is simply awesome!


 Easy solution, learn to love 10 watts and it will never forget your settings

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

The Sigelei 20W with the Original Russian 91% and Erica the REO Grand next to it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> I agree other then that it's awesome. I use mine every evening and this also my only gripe



I never leave home without it! Ever!

Me vaping on the boat with it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never leave home without it! Ever!
> 
> Me vaping on the boat with it!
> View attachment 4585


 
Yip @bwbwings that's the set up!


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @bwbwings that's the set up!


 
You look really happy with it and I loved your review of the Sigelei 20W... I see you said it was R1,899 but Vapeclub is selling the 30W for R 1,420, is it right that it is so much cheaper?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> You look really happy with it and I loved your review of the Sigelei 20W... I see you said it was R1,899 but Vapeclub is selling the 30W for R 1,420, is it right that it is so much cheaper?


 
Yebo... they were pricey when they first came out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

